# Rear Motor Mount



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

I replaced the ride side and front mounts today w/out too many problems. I've read that it's easiest to remove the cross member to replace the rear mount. My question is can I use an impact socket to remove the 3 nuts holding the rear of the cross member. I hesitated today because I didn't want to take it apart and not be able to figure out how to hold the bolts to tighten it back down.
Thanks for your help. You guys have really helped me alot.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

there is nothing complicated to it.
loosen the bolt that goes through the mount. 14mm I think. 
loosen the bolt that goes through the front mount(14mm).
remove the bolts and the screws.
loosen the two bolts in the front(17mm I think). loosen the three bolts in the 
rear. remove the cross bar assembly. change the mount. the mount's U should look 
to the front-down direction. if the 'U' looks rear-down you will have rough gear switches.
and check your driver side mount too. if it is out of wack then your front and rear mount will go bad
in a couple of months. you have to remove batery, air filter assembly. there are bolts on the side.
you have to remove driver side wheel and unsrew them from the fender.

I don't think it's possible to change the mount without removing the crossbar.
if you buy mounts in autozone --> life time waranty. I changed them second time 
for free.


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help, MickeyKnox. I I replaced the rear engine mount and transmission mount this weekend. followed your instructions to the letter and had no real problems. The only one that wasn't broken was the transmission mount. The rear mount was almost totally gone. The whole project took a good 9 hours over two days. I spent $65 on the 3 engine mounts from Ebay and $40 for the trans mounts at autozone. My 95 Altima has 175K and mostly all the vibration is gone.

Thanks again.


----------

